# Search problems



## donnylove (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been having trouble with the search feature lately.  I put in something that I know should bring numerous results, such as "UDS" or "pork butt" and I get 0 results.  All of my settings are the most liberal they can be.  Is anyone else having this problem? Am I missing something?  Thanks


----------



## grothe (Feb 26, 2009)

UDS got me nothing
Pork butt worked for me


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 26, 2009)

UDS got me nothing also.  I didn't try butts.  Try going to the thread for them then doing a search.  It worked fine for me then.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay, so "pork butts" worked for me now, but why wouldn't UDS yield anything? I can't think of what else I've had trouble with, but for the last week or so I've had this happen with a couple different search keywords.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 26, 2009)

I just did a search for uds and got nothing, I went back and did a search for uds build and got a ton of hits....just FYI


----------



## donnylove (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting . . . I guess I just need to de-simplify my searches.  Thanks!


----------



## ddave (Feb 26, 2009)

I beleive the search term must be longer than 3 characters.  So "UDS" won't get you anything but "UDS build" will.  Similarly "oak" won't get you anything but "oak wood" will.

Dave


----------



## donnylove (Feb 26, 2009)

Ahhhh. That would explain my problem. No more searching for just UDS, MES, TBS, etc!


----------

